# Post a reason to laugh.



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

http://awesomegifs.com/2012/11/puppy-sucks-at-walking-but-its-okay-because-its-so-cute/


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Everyone you hate will die someday.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Penis size

Or this:


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

The universe is over 13 billion years old and this life is inconsequential. Have fun and laugh while there's still time


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Hyperborea said:


> My life.


:um


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Think about yourself, about your life in third person.
Take all of the horrible moments in life that you've endured, especially when young.
Laugh. About your failiures.
Or learn how to. Life isn't all about seriousness and work.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The other night my mom got a small tube of icecream out of fridge, put it on the counter and walked off. Then a couple mintues later she started accusing me of eating it because it had somehow gone missing.

LOL!


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love teasing and threatening my friends :haha


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I couldn't be bothered to read half of those...I only read GIFs...

&










#HocusPocusFTW


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> Think of a movie about your life in third person.
> Take all of the horrible moments in life that you've endured, especially when young.
> Laugh. About your failiured.
> Or learn how to. Life isn't all about seriousness and work.


Like this.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Penis size
> 
> Or this:


:haha

Not going to lie, I was very skeptical coming into this thread, but this did make me laugh


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

that Im alone Lol...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Seeing people's reaction after u gave them a big fright,I do that a lot with my brother and mom,man those two make me LOL.


----------



## a m b e r (Feb 20, 2012)

Everything Alan Carr does gives me a reason to laugh. I love this guy!





Some of these are funny too
http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/people-who-are-having-a-worse-day-than-you


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Laughter:
- is best medicine 
- makes me feel a happier, positive person. 
- makes me feel young. 
- alienates me from my worries.
- helps me to connect with other people.


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

The fact that one day, when I have a well paying job, I will see my bully working at my local McDonalds. :yes

Freakin hilarious.


----------



## emulata (Dec 15, 2012)

Improv a ganza reruns!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Everyone you hate will die someday.


I legitimately laughed at this. Just wasn't expecting this to be the 1st reply.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Getting a BFF necklace and/or matching hats,
watching amusing cat behavior
buying someone a pack of 5 hour energy drinks for Christmas
Preparation H
Idk, fun... stuff?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

recalling something funny from my childhood


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

I expected this topic to be popular :con

The Alot is Better Than You at Everything


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoy. I love this bit!


----------

